

MPEG LA Seeks More Rent, Announces Call for Patents Essential to DASH - clouddrover
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/News/Online-Video-News/An-Unhappy-Surprise-MPEG-LA-Is-Forming-a-Patent-Pool-for-DASH-105419.aspx

======
higherpurpose
Can we please stop using MPEG-LA technologies on the web?! This nonsense will
never end otherwise. At best you buy a few years with some new technology
while they pretend to not charge you so everyone adopts the technology. And
then they come knocking.

The only way to end this cycle is to stop using their technologies. Full stop.

